# 1960 Schwinn Tiger



## Big Moe (Nov 5, 2014)

Here is the newest addition. I was really happy to finally get this one. I checked the date code on it, and found out it was made on 13 Dec 1960. The only things not original on it are the tires, tubes, and I think the peddles. They look really new. Hope yall enjoy looking at it as much as I do.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 5, 2014)

Pretty nice ride. You sure don't see those grips around to often. 

Just a note. The serial number date is not the build date, and in many cases a SN won't give you the year the bike was actually built. A December 60 recorded serial number would make that Tiger a 1961 model.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 5, 2014)

Solid 24" score. Has the '61-only stem still, which is a nice thing to have.
-Geoff


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 7, 2014)

*Stem"*



greenephantom said:


> Solid 24" score. Has the '61-only stem still, which is a nice thing to have.
> -Geoff




Huh?! Tell me about this one year only stem thing...I just had a light bulb go off when I read this.  I have two different 60-61 bikes and both have this stem and  I figured they had been swapped out at some point.  What's up with this?


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 7, 2014)

The stem on this bike was a one year deal.i have a late November 60 speedster with it on there,but never  seen one on a 62.


----------



## phantom (Nov 8, 2014)

*Island Schwinn*

Do you still have this 60 Tiger ?


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 8, 2014)

*Nice Find...*

I Sure have a soft spot (in my head, lol) for those Esso Grips. My Dad put a set of those on my first cool bike, Easter '66.I still have a set in the package


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 8, 2014)

Sold all my bikes except a few rare models.down to 7 at this point.


----------



## phantom (Nov 9, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> Sold all my bikes except a few rare models.down to 7 at this point.




That is one that I would have definately bought back.


----------

